# Viper 790 XV With Some Issues!



## zeethree (Feb 21, 2011)

Here are the products involved
Viper 790 XV Alarm
479V Remote
A 472V extra remote


I have a Toyota Supra and had some work on my car recently – twice.

The first time I got it back – they had removed the fuse from the alarm, and the replacement remote, the 472v would not longer work – but the main 479v was fine, so I went with that after putting the fuse back in.

I had to bring the car back for some more work – then got it back this weekend and fuse was out again.


This time when I out the fuse in the alarm instantly sounds – I can’t un-arm it with either remote, I do have a valet and have tried hitting the button and holding it- nothing.

Where do I start?

I ultimately would like to be back to using my replacement remote, but at this point, I’d at least like to have my alarm back!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

zeethree said:


> Here are the products involved
> Viper 790 XV Alarm
> 479V Remote
> A 472V extra remote
> ...


 Turn the ignition on then hit the Valet button, the remotes needs to be reprogrammed in unit.


----------

